
What Angular2 tutorial (book/screencast) should I purchase now? - jbchoo
I prefer structured learning. I&#x27;m considering ng-book-2 (book + screencast). I&#x27;m ready to dive into TypeScript with ng-book-2.  What is your thought?<p>My goals for learning Angular2 are mainly for (1) personal development: I&#x27;m a fan of Angular, and (2) I want to get started with Ionic 2 in the near future. I&#x27;m new to Ionic.<p>Is now the time to invest in Angular2 learning materials?
======
JohnMunsch
As someone writing one of those tutorials, I think it's a little early at this
point. The material provided by Google is thin at best at the moment and you
frequently find yourself having to dive into the code to get anywhere.

I think it's fun to play with, but not ready for hard-core study yet.

~~~
jbchoo
You have a point. Thanks.

------
jbchoo
I have just purchase ng-book-2 5 minutes ago. As far as my research shows,
it's the most relevant learning material at this point.

I have decided to stop thinking and researching. Decided to give it a go for
$39. If it's not suitable for me, it's just that amount.

Definitely better than wasting my effort thinking and researching.

